# Cheryl Cole///Der sexy Body der schönen Britin(von oben bis unten)5x



## YYYMAN (28 März 2011)

(1) Sie trägt meist langes, dunkles Haar und probiert auch ab und zu mal eine neue Haarfarbe aus. Zuletz sah man sie mit weinroter Haarpracht. 

(2) Cheryl Cole hat wahrscheinlich das süßeste Gesicht des Planeten. Ihre Lippen markiert sie oft mit einem sexy, rotem Lippenstift. Ihre dunkelbraunen Augen wirken durch perfekten Lidschatten ultrasexy.

(3) Ihre feinen Brüste, sind oft in zu engen Kleidern regelrecht eingequetscht.

(4) An der Außenseite ihrer rechten Hand ließ sie sich ein interessantes Symbol tätowieren.

(5) Cheryl ist trägt zu jedem Outfit verschiedene Ringe. Sie schmückt sich generell gerne.

(6) Auch jede Art verschiedener Ohrringe hat sie schon ausprobiert.

(7) Am Nacken trägt die ihren Ex-Mann Ashley als Tattoo. "Mrs C" steht dort geschrieben.

(8) Neben ihrem süßen Gesicht ist dies wohl Cheryl's größte Waffe. Ihr Wahnsinns-Hintern. Wenn sie enge Leggins trägt merkt man erst wie sexy er ist. Dazu ließ sie sich vor langer Zeit ein Tattoo darauf stechen, worauf die Zeichentrickfigur "Tweety" zu erkennen ist, auf Anspielung ihres vorherigen Nachnamens "Tweedy". Im Spätsommer 2010 ließ sie sich ihren kompletten Po mit blumigen Symbolen volltätowieren(An Bild 1 siht man das bei genaueren hinsehen). Dieses rießige Tattoo fängt beim unteren Teil des Rückens an und endet am Oberschenkel. Ein früheres Steißbein-Tattoo ist ebenfalls im neuen Tattoo enthalten.

(9) Cheryl's hübsch trainierte Beine erreichen eine großartige Länge.

(10) "Mrs C" trägt immer hohe, edle Schuhe, zu jeder Veranstaltung. 

(11) Um Cheryl's rechten Oberschenkelt schlängelt sich ein Stacheldraht-Tattoo. Darauf sind verschiedene Blätter und Rosen zu sehen.


----------



## YYYMAN (28 März 2011)

Abstimmung ab jetzt möglich


----------



## YYYMAN (28 März 2011)

http://img.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2007/10_01/cheryl20310_468x682.jpg


----------



## follfreak (28 März 2011)

Geilste Frau der Welt


----------

